# What does the New Year's Hold for you?



## Pergamum (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay PBers:

What are your prayers and plans for this coming year?

What sort of "spiritual projects" are you working on?

How do you anticipate work and/or your congregation or place of service will be in this coming year.

What will be your biggest trials? What are your biggest payer needs as we enter 2009? 

What did you want to accomplish last year that did not happen? 

How will this coming year be the same or different than the previous one? Why? 







And last of all.....


...Do we have 2009 reasons why the Rapture will happen in 2009?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 27, 2008)

Pastorally, I hope to simply continue serving my congregation, and in so doing serve the One who bought me with his blood. I want to faithfully bring them the gospel from the pulpit and in their homes. My prayer is that those placed under my care would grow in grace and knowledge, being more impressed with God and his grace, and more set on glorifying him. I'm not planning on doing anything differently -- just continue with regular Word and Sacrament ministry. 

In our family life, I pray for growth as a husband and father, that I would be a better shepherd for my children.

Personally, there is always the ongoing need for sanctification. I'd also really like to get at least two more chapters finished on my dissertation, so that I can finish the whole thing by 2010.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 27, 2008)

The hardest part of any new year for me is remembering to write the proper year when I have to date something. I tend to 'live in the past'.

I'll have to refer to my old Criswell books to see about a 2009 rapture. I think it already may have happened and I slept through it.

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 27, 2008)

Well I would really like to expand on my teaching an preaching rooted in reformed theology.
But since this year ended with my "earthly" boss calling me up and telling me that there had been complained about me I do not think they will leave me "un-garded" anymore.

But anyway that is what i would like to devote more time to.
And I do ask for prayer support, because with every "blow" or word spoken against me, my already small gladness/willingness seems to get a bit smaller.

But I can and must believe that God will provide, he has promised that he would.
Still it is nice to have you siblings. :


----------



## KMK (Dec 27, 2008)

With the Governator of CA cutting the state education budget by %10 for the second year in a row, I could lose my elementary music education job. Pink slips are due out in March. We'll wait and see what God hath decreed in himself, from all eternity, by the most wise and holy counsel of his own will.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 27, 2008)

I will graduate from Seminary in February and Lord willing begin my journey into Pastoral Ministry not too long thereafter.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 27, 2008)

I would like to get a nice smooch from a girl. No seriously I really would. 

Besides that I would like to be more diligent in my calling and personal walk with the Lord. In essence the same thing I want every year.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm girding my loins (so to speak), getting ready for when The One and his Clintonite retreads take over the White House on January 20 and prepare to drag the country back to the 1960s (Johnson's "Great Society") - or is it the 1930s (Roosevelt's "New Deal")?

It's going to be a long and - if The One gets his way - expensive four years.

Sigh...


----------



## Herald (Dec 27, 2008)

bookslover said:


> I'm girding my loins (so to speak), getting ready for when The One and his Clintonite retreads take over the White House on January 20 and prepare to drag the country back to the 1960s (Johnson's "Great Society") - or is it the 1930s (Roosevelt's "New Deal")?
> 
> It's going to be a long and - if The One gets his way - expensive four years.
> 
> Sigh...



Richard, how was the New Deal? You were what...18 at the time?


----------



## bookslover (Dec 27, 2008)

Herald said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > I'm girding my loins (so to speak), getting ready for when The One and his Clintonite retreads take over the White House on January 20 and prepare to drag the country back to the 1960s (Johnson's "Great Society") - or is it the 1930s (Roosevelt's "New Deal")?
> ...



Bill, now I understand why the IRS has taken such a special interest in you...


----------

